# First timer with cheese here!



## pellet play (Nov 2, 2013)

Ok, I have all my hardware in place. What is the best cheese to smoke? I like a lot of smoke in my cheese so I need one that will "take" the smoke. That said, I will be using pellets in my smoker tube, what wood should I use? Thanks for all the help!


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 2, 2013)

Gouda and Swiss are my favorites. I like apple pellets. The softer cheeses will take the smoke faster.


----------



## donr (Nov 4, 2013)

Smoke the kind of cheeses you like unsmoked.  I am a sharp white cheddar and pepper Jack man myself.  I put the cheddar right over the AMNPS, the Pepper Jack off to the side.  I use a mix of Alder & Pecan, someone here swears by it.  I was thinking of trying apple this fall as well.

Don


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 4, 2013)

Hickory on cheese for me.


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 19, 2013)

apple or cherry for me with a touch of hickory, mesquite, or lump depending on which cold box i am useing. i use a smoke daddy or a-mazing again depending. but i am going to try some peach , my curiosity is peaked from all the recomendations. i have used pear in the past on light fish and softer cheeses with all the years of being in medford.

good luck!

tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2013)

Tillamook pepper jack is our favorite. However the aged white cheddars are really good too. My wife really likes smoked Swiss, not the cheap stuff though. We prefer the fruit woods for cheese, alder though is nice. Letting them age after smoking really makes for a better smoked cheese if you can wait!


----------



## mfreel (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm doing some cheap cheddar from Walmart today.  Might pick up some swiss and pepperjack.  My wife likes the smoked pepperjack.  Never had smoked swiss.

I like a mix of 75/25 apple to cherry.

I'm also more on the lighter side, so I'll go about 2.5 hrs today.  It's 21 degrees right now in Omaha with a high today of 30.  My smoker will still get to 70, so keep an eye on the temp.  

I recommend looking at the Amaz-n-smoker website, one of the sponsors, and investing in a Maverick probe/monitor.

The original post was a couple weeks ago.  How'd it turn out?


----------

